# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Glioza, zmiany naczyniopochodne...

## Nie zarejestrowany

witajcie.

mam 41 lat. rezonans magnetyczny głowy uwidocznił w istocie białej mózgowia niespecyficzne ogniska gliozy, naczyniopochodne? w ciele modzelowatym i płacie czołowym nie można wykluczyć drobnych ognisk mogących sugerować tło demielinizacyjne. prawdopodobnie powoduje to moje problemy z chodzeniem oraz brak równowagi.

proszę o pomoc, co mam dalej robić?
pozdrawiam.

----------

